
How to track social shares for specific URL free? - matchmaker12
I&#x27;m looking for an API or a way to track the number of social shares for specific URL&#x27;s<p>E.g.
Twitter Likes&#x2F; Retweets
Facebook shares&#x2F; likes
Google Plus Shares<p>I can only find paid tools and they are super expensive for a small time app.
======
AznHisoka
Track it yourself by writing code that uses the twitter and facebook api.

Facebook's api has an endpoint for getting the share count. with twitter you
need to call their search api and count total retweets yourself.

------
jklein11
Its likely expensive because it is a complex problem to solve. Can you post a
link to some of the services that you have found that do this?

~~~
tomascot
With Facebook and g+ is free. G+ is easy because it's 0 99,99999% of the time.

For Twitter you have to pay to a third party service like gnip. It makes
senses since twitter is still losing money.

